# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Live action series

## laxxy

Does anyone know if there are any good Japanese live-action TV series? 
Smth close to the level of, say, Seinfeld or X-files?

----------


## ST

что такое лив акшн? всмысле тв-сериал?

----------


## laxxy

> что такое лив акшн? всмысле тв-сериал?

 Ну да, с живыми актерами, as opposed to animated.

----------


## Guin

May be "Godzilla"?   ::

----------


## laxxy

> May be "Godzilla"?

   ::

----------


## ST

мне понравился "returner".  А еще Китано Такеси "куклы", "кикудзиро", "королевская битва"...
И ужастики..."темная вода", "ju-on", "the Ring" (imho Japanese is better, then American). Is it all live action, right?

----------


## laxxy

> мне понравился "returner".  А еще Китано Такеси "куклы", "кикудзиро", "королевская битва"...
> И ужастики..."темная вода", "ju-on", "the Ring" (imho Japanese is better, then American). Is it all live action, right?

 Yeah they are, thanks...  I was thinking more in terms of TV series, these seem to be movies (at least the ones I recognized are)... But thanks, I'll check them out.
I actually liked the American version of "the Ring" more, although many of my friends preferred the Japanese one. I did like "Dark water".

----------


## ST

今日、私は日本映画を見ました。名前は「男たちの大和」。面白い映画でした。　西洋のタイトルは「yama  to」です。　しかし、字幕がありません。　  ::  
みんあさん、does smb knows where I could get subtitles for this movie? English, Russian or Japanese? Where was subtitles, actualy, for CD-1, but it was translated by automatic web-translator from Chinese to English...so quality was VERY poor  ::

----------


## laxxy

私は分かりません。　字幕のウェッブサイトが多いですが、探すことはちょっと難しいです。
ed2kで２－３ファイルがあるみたい、でもどれが良い分かりません。

----------

